# burton rampant pins and needles/numbness



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You could try getting them molded but when it comes to Burton's liner lacing if you're foot is going numb, loosen the liner. But usually what numbage means you're having to tighten the liner too much to compensate for poor heel hold.


----------



## cwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

Is there something I can try to do to help with poor heal hold?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I hate Burton boots. Numbness and tingling is what to expect. I am not sure I like the Cartels too much either. The ones I have like to destroy nice boots.


----------



## cwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

I had Burton boots prior to these and never had problems with tgem(Burton freestyle had them since late 90's early 2000's). I didn't have much of a choice on the bindings since the board I have is Burton w/est binding set up.


----------



## cwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm going out again tomorrow does anyone have any suggestions for things I can try to help?


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

I always have foot pain for my first 2 or 3 runs, but it almost always goes away. I feel like this probably due to the fact that I don't get to ride as much as I'd like, so those foot muscles are just weak-sauce.

Anyways, I have noticed that adjusting my boots can make a difference in the severity and duration of this pain. I ride Burton Ruler boots with Cartel bindings. I switched out the Burton insoles for Shred Soles, which has been pretty helpful so far. I also have started making my liner pretty snug, and my outer laces a little looser. This combo has really reduced the pain for me, but YMMV.


----------



## cwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

after riding 4.5 hours today I found that I was over tightening them to compensate for heal lift I am going to bring the boots back to the shop where I bought them this week and see if there are any adjustments/mods they can do to help. the boots are much more comfortable no numbness or tingling so I'm a happy camper. 

thank you all for your input


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I suggest you ask that shop to fit you with footbeds. A good pair is going to cost a pretty penny (custom molded), but they are well worth it. More often than not, it will solve funky issues like one foot having problems while the other one doesn't. Plus it will give that comfortable foot even more comfort and stability.

Even a basic SuperFeet footbed might help you if it fits your feet good. 

Also, I have a wide toe box and flat feet. I have to adjust my laces really funky to make sure I don't get pressure points that cause discomfort and numbness. I tighten my liners real tight then loosen it a notch. With my laces, I do the top foot area loose, ankle lace fairly tight, then real tight on the cuff. Remember, with laces, you have complete control over what areas to make tight and what areas to leave loose.

Also, try walking around your house in your boots for a while. If your foot still goes numb, then you know it's the boots. If your foot doesn't go numb, then the culprit is the bindings. 

If it's the bindings, try loosening the ratchet a step or two from your norm. You really don't need to be super cranked down on the straps.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I hate Burton boots. Numbness and tingling is what to expect. I am not sure I like the Cartels too much either. The ones I have like to destroy nice boots.


Why don't you like bUrtons? I love my Hail's. Comfy as fuck, I mean my feet are sore as fuck for the first hour or two but I tend to think of that as my feet being cold and me being a pussy. Not the boots.


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

you might have your bindings too tight, especially since your having the pain in the foot thats always strapped in. I have the same problem.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

op look at the sticky above


----------

